# Die knallharte Überraschung! (1xVideo)



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2018)

Oh man das tut aber schon weh


----------



## Padderson (24 Nov. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Oh man das tut aber schon weh



das tut beim hinschauen schon weh


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Nov. 2018)

Aber hübsch ist sie ja. 

:thx:


----------



## hirnknall (24 Nov. 2018)

Tja, da denkt man, alle Blondinenwitze wären schon erzählt, dann kommt so einer


----------



## comatron (26 Nov. 2018)

Hätte sie die Mütze mal lieber aufbehalten.


----------

